# SMOKED OYSTERS - GREEK STYLE!



## leah elisheva (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello Smoky Cookies & Happy Thursday To All Of YOU!!!!!!!!!

This is a formal invitation to come join the WINOS group (click up in the Groups section) which is open to all, and which I lead and just downright adore! (Fabulous people contribute to conversation there and we have a good time)!

Nobody is graded on what they sip, we just laugh and love life and proudly share our all! So come join the fun!

You'll find today's meal, which includes some ocean brine, some lovely wine, and warmth; in that wine section as well. 

Meanwhile, please come post and share your favorite wine-brine combos, and enjoy today's smoked oysters and eggplant salad here as well!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF6968.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 5, 2014


















DSCF6969.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 5, 2014


















DSCF6971.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 5, 2014


















DSCF6972.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 5, 2014


















DSCF6975.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 5, 2014


----------



## gary s (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks Fantastic, great job, as usual. I like Oysters any way you can fix them.

Gary S


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll take a dozen.  Thanks! b


----------



## brooksy (Jun 6, 2014)

Such a beautiful plate!! I love my oysters raw but I think I could handle a dozen or so of those!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you *Gary!* Yes oysters are a treat! And thank you *Brian *as well! One dozen coming up then and sent your way!!!

*Brooksy! *I agree with you and prefer mine raw and especially raw clams (versus cooked in any way) yet these were great!

Cheers and happy Friday to all!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 6, 2014)

Mouthwatering and equally visually appealing.


"some ocean brine, some lovely wine". Nice rhyme...hope you don't mind me using it.


----------



## moikel (Jun 6, 2014)

I love oysters.The weekender at Greenwell Point is real oyster territory, major industry.
My neighbour won t he world championship oyster opening in Galway Ireland some years back.Even at 63 he can open a dozen in a minute.
I like them all sorts of ways. 
These look great. 
Pacific oysters get steamed & fried here.Sydney rock are raw. I personally don't like that kilpatrick grilled or with mornay sauce.Just saying.
Dusted in flour mixed with powdered ginger,garlic ,5 spice fried,slice of lemon hard to beat if you want cooked.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy Friday *Atmoicsmoke!* I'm delighted you enjoyed my funny "brine/wine/fine" blather in the wine group section! Yes, take it, use, it share it, speak it, by all means! All the better! Expressions must be shared!

And *Mick!!! *Happy Friday to you as well! Must be getting ready for some stateside adventures soon right? Your oyster mentions sound magnificent as well!!!

Happy weekend to all!!!!!

I ate a bucket of steamers today!













DSCF6978.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 6, 2014






(I hadn't eaten this kind of "softshell clam" - where you pull them out, pull off the head & grime, dip in vinegar and eat; since I was in college)!

Having recently moved, even locally, I am still finding new seafood to me, or things I didn't find some towns away even, before. So very fun!

This grimy and gritty and "talk dirty to me" ritual, is nonetheless delicious I must say! Well worth the extra paper towels upon the table while enjoying! So fun!

Cheers to all!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice Looking Ersters!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Real Puuurdy presentation!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never had soft shell clams.

Around here regular clams are too expensive, but there is a local Bar that has the little Mahogany clams, steamed for 99 cents a dozen---Hell at that price I'm not picky!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2014)

Great looking oysters Leah!

 Every year the third weekend of May the tiny little town of Seneca Oregon puts in an annual all you can eat Oyster feed. It's about as far away from the ocean as you can get in Oregon. Served BBQ'd on the half shell or deep fried so good!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you *Bear! *Your local bars sound like they have great deals!!!

And *Dirtsailor,* your festival sounds so downright fantastic too! Thanks very much.

While more a raw fan for certain, this really was nice!

Happy weekend to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2014)

OOOO! I love all shellfish! I haven't yet tried them smoked except commercial smoked lobsters but you are inspiring me.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you Disco! These were a treat! I'm not sure that even smoked oysters can surpass RAW however; though lovely indeed these gems were!

Happy Saturday to you! Off to go read about your burgers on your fabulous blog!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

